# BMW 335D Enhancement and ceramic coating - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, still here, I've got so many write ups to do, but with the work load, family time etc... Phew...

I spent 3-4 days enhancing this rather special BMW 335D and ceramic coating for a very nice customer.

The reason for not posting this sooner was due to a little issue on the resprayed bonnet, but after speaking to Rich, situations changing etc, I thought I would post it now, then add the extras later...

The job: Enhancing the already corrected paintwork (1 year previous via a different detailer) and then reapplying a ceramic coating in the form of C1 and then Exo over... Wheel removal and ceramic coating to inside and outside faces, 2 at the time of the detail, 2 to do after a warranty claim had got sorted...

The car on delivery:










Not bad, by any means...

Sexy imported alloys:










The main issue (on the bonnet... bugs...)
































































Cleanse time...



















Wheels with a light dusting of auto finesse wheel cleaner and agitation:










Love those wheels...










A little citrus, no touch cleanse, to remove dirt and contaminants, followed by a little snow via magi foam...



















Washed and rinsed:










Ceramic coating needing revitalising:










The bonnet having a respray a few weeks prior...










Virtually nothing on the claying process after IX










Not looking bad at all after the cleanse










Taken inside and straight onto the machine process to enhance the paintwork and remove the previous ceramic, ready for C1 and Exo...




























The bonnet from the paint shop:























































Nearside wing, before and after initial polishing:





































Working along the upper panels...



















Rear quarter befores:



















After initial polishing:



















Lower areas:










Excess ceramic on the front edge of the door?



















After:



















Before and after, rear quarter:




























Continuing on:














































Top panels, offside, before and after:


















































































Boot lid:



















Finished down,refined and IPA'd ready for C1, then I removed the 2 said wheels for further cleaning and ceramic coating:










During the ceramic application:










And some glossy reflective afters:































































































































If you got this far, thank you for looking and hopefully I will be able to get loads more write ups sorted soon and empty my camera a little 

All the best,

Mike @ Deeper Detail


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Top work! What were the paint thickness readings like? They aren't BMW alloys are they?


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks stunning mate, fantastic job.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive seen this very car before at a petrol station, looks brilliant. 

Good work also.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

howie parks said:


> Top work! What were the paint thickness readings like? They aren't BMW alloys are they?


Thanks Howie :thumb:

Paint readings were up and down tbh. Certain areas of the car had had a respray (Roof after a tile hitting it in bad weather, bonnet due to bad stone chips) and iirc, the boot had had a wet sand previously, so care was taken throughout.

I will say this though, the cquartz had taken the brunt of the marring and minimal effort (and removal of clear) was needed.

I can't remember now what the name of the alloys were, but were imported from the US


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

coach potato69 said:


> Looks stunning mate, fantastic job.


Thanks mate, appreciated.


ClioToby said:


> Ive seen this very car before at a petrol station, looks brilliant.
> 
> Good work also.


Thanks Toby, it is a lovely car... I forgot to mention, the owner said to me, when you are finished, feel free to take her out for a spin... I would have loved to, but didn't take him up on the offer (Not trusting myself and love for speed...) When he picked the car up, I was taken for a spin and can safely say it is the fasted diesel I have every been in... It's making me smile thinking about it :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:



howie parks said:


> They aren't BMW alloys are they?


They appear to be Alufelgen alloys :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:
> 
> They appear to be Alufelgen alloys :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:

Always nice to see a comment from you matey and thank you for the input on the alloys... I love them, but only got told where they were sourced from, not their name :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nicely done Mike, owner chuffed? I do hope so
I can also concur it'd take a lot to out do one of these, properly quick for a diesel


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Very nicely done Mike, owner chuffed? I do hope so
> I can also concur it'd take a lot to out do one of these, properly quick for a diesel


I hope so too Dave, I always try to do what I can in the time...

They are quick mate aren't they?

I remember an encounter with one in my ep3.... This one had being remapped and had stupid torque. Safe to say, when I had my little spin in it, with the owner, I was like:  with a smile on my face


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome job as always mate!

Chris.


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Saw this one in the flesh - stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Toyota-Ant (Sep 9, 2012)

Fantastic work, nice result. Friend of mine had one, got a drive in it, good going car, plenty of torque!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work and an awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, nice and glossy :thumb:.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job on a beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes Alufelgens, can be imported from Florida. Occasionally there are group buys on e90post forums, or people can sell used, cracking looking wheels / CSL reps, good quality too.

Very nice turnaround on an already well cared for car!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

lovely car, and cracking work as ever Mike. Good stuff!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice levels of correction Mike.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the gloss and flake pop! So smooth, good work! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Quality work as always Mike ..

Snap, just about to remove Z2 of the same vehicle ..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Awesome job as always mate!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks a lot Chris, very kind mate :thumb:


matsgarage said:


> Saw this one in the flesh - stunning work :thumb:


Cheers Mat, I forgot you popped in when I was working on this one :buffer:


Toyota-Ant said:


> Fantastic work, nice result. Friend of mine had one, got a drive in it, good going car, plenty of torque!


Cheers Ant, I was a bit apprehensive to take it out, as it was an auto box, but that sure didn't spoil the fun when I was taken out 


tonyy said:


> Great work done:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy


jlw41 said:


> Great work and an awesome finish :thumb:


Thanks mate


deni2 said:


> Great work, nice and glossy :thumb:.


Cheers Deni


Black.MB said:


> Great job on a beautiful car:thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


spirocheter said:


> Yes Alufelgens, can be imported from Florida. Occasionally there are group buys on e90post forums, or people can sell used, cracking looking wheels / CSL reps, good quality too.
> 
> Very nice turnaround on an already well cared for car!


From what was discussed, they were bought and imported on a group buy, lovely wheel, but a few who had bought the wheels had issues with a light splattering of black paint, but I don't think the company was very helpful 


Refined Detail said:


> lovely car, and cracking work as ever Mike. Good stuff!


Cheers Rich, nice one mate. :thumb:


Beau Technique said:


> Nice levels of correction Mike.


Cheers Scott, a little extra time spent due to it been at my home :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Top work


Cheers mate :buffer:


JMDetailing said:


> Love the gloss and flake pop! So smooth, good work! :thumb:


Thanks mate, it was a lovely colour (Just done another 3 series in the same...)


dooka said:


> Quality work as always Mike ..
> 
> Snap, just about to remove Z2 of the same vehicle ..


Thanks Rob, nice one mate :thumb: I will look forward to seeing yours


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice finish indeed


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great work on an amazing car


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Very nice finish indeed





Miguel Pestana said:


> great work on an amazing car


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> Great work and lovely car!


Thank you :thumb: I've got a lovely 320D in the same colour to post soon. :buffer:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing work there, car looks like a mirror now!.. Also im pretty sure those are the same wheels the E46 M3 Csl came with.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

waqasr said:


> Amazing work there, car looks like a mirror now!.. Also im pretty sure those are the same wheels the E46 M3 Csl came with.


Cheers waqasr, it was a pleasure to work on :thumb:


----------

